
IBM and University of Alberta use AI to predict schizophrenia with 74% accuracy - denzil_correa
http://betakit.com/ibm-and-university-of-alberta-use-ai-to-predict-schizophrenia-with-74-percent-accuracy/
======
DrScump

      The study included a total of 95 subjects — 46 patients with schizophrenia, 49 without
    

... and those are the only numbers given in the article.

It must be fun to be one of those falsely diagnosed as schizophrenic.

